# Simoniz Ultracare Alloy Wheel Cleaner - Costco ?



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone tried it yet ? Says it's acid free & safe etc. I would of got some but I've said no more products until the stuff I've got is used first ! - I'm sure you all know where I'm comin from 
Anyway £8.38 in vat for 5 litres


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*Any good?*

I also seen this whilst getting my 25 litres of turtle wax shampoo! Wouldn't buy it without finding out of people's 1st hand opinion of it. Let me know please!


----------



## powey001 (Oct 29, 2010)

Saw this today in costco and wondered the same thing. Anyone out there used this stuff?


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone? Ive seen this stuff too. 

I may just take the risk and buy the stuff..


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

A1luke said:


> Anyone? Ive seen this stuff too.
> 
> I may just take the risk and buy the stuff..


DO IT! You know you want to :thumb:


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Good write up here

http://allthatgleams.co.uk/car-care-reviews/simoniz-wheel-cleaner-review/


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

On offer at Costco from monday £6.70 for 5 litres


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use this and quite like it. Good strength wheel cleanrr


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

And its 1.50 cheaper from Monday...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Bloke at work got some and use it on his BMW alloys, he is happy with it and says it cleans well.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll go and get some on Monday. I've only recently bought 5 litres of VP Bilberry, but £6.70 for 5 litres is well worth a try


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

captaintomo said:


> Good write up here
> 
> http://allthatgleams.co.uk/car-care-reviews/simoniz-wheel-cleaner-review/


This stuff is different than the ultra care one, way more aggressive
I've used the ultra care and it does do an OK job, not tried it on proper manky wheels tho

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------

